# How To Install Replace Four Wheel Drive Transfer Case Shift Motor Chevy Silverado GMC



## 1ATony (Oct 31, 2012)

We realize with the plow season quickly approaching that some of you may run into some issues with you 4WD systems.

Here's a great video that we produced which will show you what to look for if the transfer case shift motor has decided to stop working on your Chevy Silverado or GMC Sierra.


----------

